

DIY Thermal Imaging System for under $200 - malbiniak
http://spill.tanagram.com/2010/11/24/diy-thermal-imaging-system-for-under-200/

======
iuytgfrtyuik
low cost low resolution bolometer arrays are easy to make if you have even a
simple semiconductor fab
([http://www.eee.metu.edu.tr/~tayfuna/papers/akin_c20_mems2001...](http://www.eee.metu.edu.tr/~tayfuna/papers/akin_c20_mems2001.pdf))

The problem with anything built for military/medical/emergency service use, is
that by the time you have ruggedized it, packaged it, setup service and
support and got it approved by a dozen different agencies - well even a simple
flashlight really does end up costing $100

~~~
ahn
> even a simple flashlight really does end up costing $100

Not at the army surplus store.

------
rbritton
Fair warning: have your Readability bookmarklet ready. The page is black text
on a horrendously bright yellow.

------
rubidium
From what it sounds like, using my arm as a sensor would have a similar
resolution thermal imaging, with perhaps a faster scan rate.

I was intrigued that this came from an actual business and not a DIY hobbist,
so looked into Tanagram and couldn't figure them out. A strange company...
seems more design than actual engineering.

Isn't the better way to make something cheaper by inventing new components and
then mass producing, vs. taking a stock, cheap, 8x1 thermopile array?

